
Ask HN: Why does Mozilla not ask the users to pay for Firefox - warpech
A genuine question, that&#x27;s timely in context of the recent layoffs at Mozilla:<p>Why doesn&#x27;t Mozilla take user&#x27;s money for Firefox? I would gladly pay a few bucks per month for a browser. It could even be the same version that other people get for free.<p>I don&#x27;t want to pay for other services that Mozilla has to offer, like Pocket or VPN. I just want a great open-source browser from someone who is not FAAMG.
======
Normille
Because there are eleventy billion free browsers out there already --quite a
few of which are at least as good [if not better] than Firefox-- so almost no-
one would see the need to buy a browser.

------
jimmyvalmer
Mozilla already accepts what you've described (a fee for a product
indistinguishable from the free version). The industry parlance for such a
thing is a "donation."

~~~
warpech
You are generally correct, however, the donations to the Mozilla Foundation do
not go into Firefox development (see my other comment).

~~~
jimmyvalmer
A distinction without a difference. There are few guarantees in life, death
and taxes are two. And you don't have to look hard for someone willing to take
your money.

------
sdfhbdf
You can donate to the foundation -
[https://donate.mozilla.org/](https://donate.mozilla.org/)

~~~
warpech
Thanks, I suspected that but never really saw the opportunity. The information
about donations is nowhere to be found in the Firefox browser, Firefox
website, Mozilla website. So it seems like they are not even trying to get
user's money through the donations channel.

Also, the donations seem to fund every other Mozilla Foundation effort
_except_ Firefox.

Quote from FAQ: "Firefox is maintained by the Mozilla Corporation, a wholly-
owned subsidiary of the Mozilla Foundation. While Firefox does produce revenue
— chiefly through search partnerships — this earned income is largely
reinvested back into the Corporation. The Mozilla Foundation’s education and
advocacy efforts, which span several continents and reach millions of people,
are supported by philanthropic donations."

------
thu2111
Donations have been tried as a way to fund other open source projects. It
doesn't work. Almost nobody is like you.

